# Live from the ISS



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best to wind it back to the start.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I wonder how thick is the manual?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I wonder how thick is the manual?


I don't think they have any Spaniards up there Geoff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.independent.co.uk/tech/voyager-1-nasa-solar-system-milky-way-b2083384.html


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't think they have any Spaniards up there Geoff.


Back to spelling classes, Oh Bear of little brain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The intended humour must have escaped you then Geoff.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> I wonder how thick is the manual?


I'm not sure you can really talk with strength on the subject of grammar Geoff :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seconds out...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The intended humour must have escaped you then Geoff.


No it didn't, but your intended humour was Fawlty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> No it didn't, but your intended humour was Fawlty.


I never claimed to be prefick.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> I'm not sure you can really talk with strength on the subject of grammar Geoff :grin2:


I am willing to be corrected if you would kindly show my errors.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Be reasonable we don't have all day, and I have tea to prepare.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> *Be reasonable* we don't have all day, and I have tea to prepare.


Who are you addressing?

Are we invited for tea? What's on the menu?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Either either or, No, and Toad in't orrifice, it's about all I can cook, but look at the orrifice I make.

This is 15" across.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

'T was a little overdone but not burned, we just have it with a couple of Irish sausages and gravy, we used to have it with mash and veg, but it was too much, the same mix does wonderful pancakes too, and I've even done it as a pudding with custard on.

Recipe on request.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought it was toad in the hole when the sausages were IN the dish?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I thought it was toad in the hole when the sausages were IN the dish?


I used to do it that way, and do if we get butchers sausages as they need longer cooking but the packet ones I like just get cremated so I gently fry them in the last 10 minutes, while the plates are warming and I make the gravy booby.

What I don't get is I've been using exactly the same recipe dish and oven for about 3 years, but only the last half dozen times has it risen like that, only difference has been the eggs as it was that same bag o flour, I assume the milk would not change, and the temp is always the same the only variable is the time it's in the oven, but only slightly as I use the timer on my phone.


----------

